# Will the CD7200 MKII be worth it? (Over 880PRS)



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

****
I know, I know, I've been posting a lot of questions lately, but this is the research I SHOULD have done to begin with... so bear with me :blush: 
****

Well, will the new Eclipse CD7200 MKII be worth dealing with the crappy interface in order for the sound quality/control and USB as opposed to the 880PRS?

I use my USB 90% of the time, so it's important to me, but SQ and control/tuning is very important as well. I can get the 880 for $100 and buy a USB adapter for it and be done. Or I can sell my 6900 and wait for the CD7200 MKII to come out and buy that, but I'll be without music from now until the 7200 is for sale on the net. 

So, will the 7200 be worth it over the 880/800 in features/SQ to be worth the wait and interface?

Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

I think it will be hard for anyone to answer that question. I don't think anyone has even been able to play around with a 7200 yet.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

khail19 said:


> I think it will be hard for anyone to answer that question. I don't think anyone has even been able to play around with a 7200 yet.


Well yea since it's not out, I understand that. But more than likely, the 7200 will have the same less than desirable control system that the 7100 did, since they both look the same. But I'm just curious as to how people feel the 7200 will stack up against the PRS's regarding sound quality and control and if they feel it's worth the wait and dealing with the interface to have that built-in USB and extra quality/control.

I know it's not an easy question, but what would you do? Take 880 now + USB adapter? OR refund of $230 for my 6900 now and have no music til the 7200 or 800 come out and buy one of those?

I just wanna see what everyone else has to say.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

IMO, although it has great processing power and output, the user interface on the Eclipse is not all the great, and with the track record of the 7000, it has a slow response time in both menus and reading disc, and getting accessories isn't as easy back then, might not be easy now. 

You should also know that it's a dead head. I'm not sure if you plan to run speakers off of it.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Vestax said:


> IMO, although it has great processing power and output, the user interface on the Eclipse is not all the great, and with the track record of the 7000, it has a slow response time in both menus and reading disc, and getting accessories isn't as easy back then, might not be easy now.
> 
> You should also know that it's a dead head. I'm not sure if you plan to run speakers off of it.


No I'm aware that the 7200 is a dead head, and I wasn't planning to run speakers off it, both my front stage and sub are amped. But I was thinking of going active front stage in the future... would it be better to go 880 or 800 since I could run the tweets off the HU's amp until I had the money and time to put another external amp in?

I liked the idea of a dead head, but I heard the 7100 had a lot of issues as far as menu and interface went... So would you take the 880 or 800 over the 7200 just based on Eclipse's past issues and probable current issues?

I guess to save money for now, I could use CD-RW's as a substitute for USB on the Pioneer's.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I have to imagine there are a lot of design items on the 7200 that should in essence make it just the 'fidelity' that little bit better... One is for USB.. directly input in digital rather than an outboard box which may possibly convert to analog then the 880 would process it again.. But also, the 880's RCA's are pigtailed on a plug... Don't know for sure but I imagine the eclipse might have better connections, being called an "SQ based dead-head" and all. 

Also, looks like the tuning might actually be better as well as possibly the dac's... but I'm not positive... Eclipse Sigma Delta DAC's vs the 880's Burr-Browns ???? I dunno.

Preamp section might also be more robust as the Eclipse is solely a transport > DAC / Processor > Preamp... without the space being used up by the internal multi-channel el-cheapo-headunit power amps.

I anticipate they bet the farm of Eclipse's diminished reputation to be saved by that unit as a company capable of serious high-end head units... I'm hoping anyway.. I think they got tarnished a bit by the Crutchfield/mainstream move, so they're designing to overcome the stigma.. again, I'm hoping anyway.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

The USB issue may not be a matter for concern. The new 880 that just got shown off at CES has direct USB now. I'm curious to see just how well the new 7200 performs. I swear, everytime I get ready to pull the trigger on a new HU that I can use to run active something new comes out. So now I'm trying to decide between the CDA-9887, the new 880PRS (new model name), or the CD7200.

Zach


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> The USB issue may not be a matter for concern. The new 880 that just got shown off at CES has direct USB now. I'm curious to see just how well the new 7200 performs. I swear, everytime I get ready to pull the trigger on a new HU that I can use to run active something new comes out. So now I'm trying to decide between the CDA-9887, the new 880PRS (new model name), or the CD7200.
> 
> Zach


are you 100% sure the new 800prs has usb?


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

tcguy85 said:


> are you 100% sure the new 800prs has usb?


No, the 800 DOES NOT have USB support built in, it needs the adapter just like the 880 ($120). Look at the pictures of the 800 on Pioneers website. The backside is clearly that of the 800 (copper), but there is no USB dongle or adapter. Not to mention, the owner's manual came out a few days ago and there is NO USB support mentioned anywhere at all  

I was hoping the 800 had it, it would have been perfect for me. Unfortunately, the 800 is the 880 in black with a copper chassis, no other differences.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

also looks as if the 800 doesn't have the wired remote input that we need to hook the steering wheel controls up. it should have a plug in the bottom corner next to the "IP-BUS". my 880 has a spot for the wired remote right there. but looking at the specs they do claim the 800 has the wired remote input.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

tcguy85 said:


> also looks as if the 800 doesn't have the wired remote input that we need to hook the steering wheel controls up. it should have a plug in the bottom corner next to the "IP-BUS". my 880 has a spot for the wired remote right there.


Maybe it needs an adapter for the wired remote... or something like that. Apart from looks, this 800 is letting me down more than the 880 

Move in the WRONG direction Pioneer.

There's no way the USB could be included with the 800 via the IP-Bus could it? Like an adapter cable? Or one that stems off of the preamp outputs?

Just seems weird that several websites claimed USB built in and it appears to have none


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

My 2 cents(some are points of view):
Pioneer P880 or 800:
No BT, USB direct support(need an adaptor according to Pioneer's website)
Very easy RCA pre-out's earthing's pico fuse blow
5V pre-out only
Is R/L independent EQ important?
Is the sound quality among the best?(I'm a Pioneer die hard fan, so never try others)

Eclipse CD7200:
still new in the market, not much review on it(atleast on now)
high 8V pre-out
Front display(I don't like it)
A dead Hu where don't have internal amp


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

For my money, I don't like the navigation on the Eclipse (had the CD7000). Everything else doesn't matter to me if the navigation sucks.

Juan


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

OldOneEye said:


> For my money, I don't like the navigation on the Eclipse (had the CD7000). Everything else doesn't matter to me if the navigation sucks.
> 
> Juan


The 7200 doesn't carry the "area shot" nav system; all SQ baby!

And to be honest why would you buy the single din eclipse for nav?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

UCF52 said:


> The 7200 doesn't carry the "area shot" nav system; all SQ baby!
> 
> And to be honest why would you buy the single din eclipse for nav?


Exactly.. I'm glad they dropped it.. It has no place in a single din.. Infact if anything it's dangerous staring at a little single din screen while trying to drive.. It just adds cost and occupies needed chassis space for the electronics.. as does the internal amp.

I'm rather pumped about this new eclipse if it is indeed all that and a bucket of chicken in the SQ department.. Maybe even comparable to the DRZ even but with USB, file reading, bluetooth in the box... it's all the features I want.. If the 9887 had bluetooth and USB, the decision would be reeeeeeally tough, as Imprint is pretty darn cool. 

With the 7200, you give up Imprint auto-calibration or the 880/800 auto-cal for the Eclipse I-Eserv or whatever it's called.. I'm not very familiar with it at all.. I guess it's some kind of database of car types for a baseline tune to work from to dial it in precisely which is downloaded to the head unit.. sounds cool.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Babs said:


> Eclipse I-Eserv or whatever it's called.. I'm not very familiar with it at all.. I guess it's some kind of database of car types for a baseline tune to work from to dial it in precisely which is downloaded to the head unit.. sounds cool.


I am also pretty curious about the E-iserv (sp?). Can anybody offer a little information about it? Or does anybody the uses the 7200 will have for it?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Found this:

http://www.e-iserv.jp/portal/dispTopMenu.do?lang=na

Via a login in the 'about' section it states:
"Audio Customize" provides the best acoustic settings suited for your in-car environment with ECLIPSE's unique acoustic correction algorithm.

I'm guessing here... Somehow it sends a software update down to be loaded into the head unit.. I'm guessing they have some kind of program that either has established car interiors from an established list of cars, or possibly parameters such as speaker distances and type of vehicle are sent by the user, which is crunched by the algorithm.

Reviewing the 7200 manual...

EQ, TA and Xover settings can be adj directly using main unit or through E-iSERV website.

pg 70 states After measuring freq.. sound data (freq, xover and ta values) will be written on the USB memory automatically... In what is called "Custom Mode"....
*You run through crossover, TA and speaker layout settings, then dump to USB, then access the website, login, follow instructions, download corrections to CD-R or USB and dump to the head unit.*

pg 73 states in-car freq response can be measured and shown on display and referred with adjusting EQ and necessary for auto-correct using E-iSERV auto customize.

..... So I'm guessing (as there's not much more I see in the manual) that you get the data via usb from in-car measurement from the head unit (I didn't realize the 7200 uses a mic' to measure), then somehow upload to E-iSERV to calculate the appropriate tuning.

daaaaaang! 

... ok, I googled a little bit and it appears (unconfirmed) that it uses the mei-100 little microphone attached to the seat/headrest.. like the pioneers and alpines.

... okidokie.. I freakin' want one.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Sorry, for navigation I meant menu navigation and controls. It's not the funnest radio to figure out.

Juan


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Babs said:


> Found this:
> 
> http://www.e-iserv.jp/portal/dispTopMenu.do?lang=na
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for the research. It seems like a pretty useful tool. I hope somebody that has used E-iserv can chime in on this.

Oh and put me down for one. (and I get Eclipse units through my accomodations - w00t for sweet discounts!  )



OldOneEye said:


> Sorry, for navigation I meant menu navigation and controls. It's not the funnest radio to figure out.
> 
> Juan


Ah, gotcha. Yea I never liked the menu nav and "touch and feel" of their single rotary knob units, but I can overlook that for the features I am getting. And, who knows, Eclipse may have revamped the menu paths.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Ugh, the more I hear and look, the more I just wanna sell out of my 6900 for $230 and wait for more info on these new units.

Is there any way I can pick up a replacement unit for cheap that I can return within a month or so opened and used?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

UCF52 said:


> sweet discounts!


... I remember those days.. gotta have some kinda perk for dealing with the GP.. I probably need to get to be pals with you I think. hehe


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Babs said:


> ... I remember those days.. gotta have some kinda perk for dealing with the GP.. I probably need to get to be pals with you I think. hehe


haha 

I actually sent an e-mail to Eclipse regarding employee purchases for the new '08 products. It's been a few days... still no reply. I may try and give them a call today.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

I think having the USB on the CD7100/7200 was initially an after thought. I had 2 cd7100's (one replaced on warranty) and they both had issues noises on the USB. This is even with the eclipse provided usb stick. I also didn't like the outputs, they seemed inconsistent. I had issues with volume on the highway, and when I swapped over to an 860mp, no issue.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

UCF52 said:


> haha
> 
> I actually sent an e-mail to Eclipse regarding employee purchases for the new '08 products. It's been a few days... still no reply. I may try and give them a call today.


They have all the show orders to fill and they won't create any kind of deal until they have a good supply.

Juan


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

nismos14 said:


> I think having the USB on the CD7100/7200 was initially an after thought. I had 2 cd7100's (one replaced on warranty) and they both had issues noises on the USB. This is even with the eclipse provided usb stick. I also didn't like the outputs, they seemed inconsistent. I had issues with volume on the highway, and when I swapped over to an 860mp, no issue.


hmm, I wonder if Eclipse addressed these issues...


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

OldOneEye said:


> They have all the show orders to fill and they won't create any kind of deal until they have a good supply.
> 
> Juan


Yea, that's true. I am getting unfairly impatient


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

UCF52 said:


> hmm, I wonder if Eclipse addressed these issues...


Those were just some of the many things I could stand about it.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

nismos14 said:


> Those were just some of the many things I could stand about it.


I am really hoping this isn't a problem prone deck.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Has anyone been able to get firm details as to individual level adjustment on each channel and does it have individual L/R EQ?


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> Has anyone been able to get firm details as to individual level adjustment on each channel and does it have individual L/R EQ?


It does not have an individual L/R EQ. It's a 7-band PEQ in 4-speaker mode and an 11-band PEQ in 3-way mode. No left and right independent. The owners manual is on Eclipse's website here: http://www.eclipse-web.com/download/manual/cd7200mkII_e/audio/index.html

Is PEQ better than GEQ for adjustments?


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

kidwolf909 said:


> It does not have an individual L/R EQ. It's a 7-band PEQ in 4-speaker mode and an 11-band PEQ in 3-way mode. No left and right independent. The owners manual is on Eclipse's website here: http://www.eclipse-web.com/download/manual/cd7200mkII_e/audio/index.html
> 
> Is PEQ better than GEQ for adjustments?


Yes.

The PEQ on the eclipse is VERY versatile.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

kidwolf909 said:


> It does not have an individual L/R EQ. It's a 7-band PEQ in 4-speaker mode and an 11-band PEQ in 3-way mode. No left and right independent. The owners manual is on Eclipse's website here: http://www.eclipse-web.com/download/manual/cd7200mkII_e/audio/index.html
> 
> Is PEQ better than GEQ for adjustments?


Thanks for the link to the owner's manual. I am liking what I'm reading so far on the Eclipse.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

The BIG question is WHEN..... WHEN..... 

I already have someone interested in my 10min old CD7100....


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> The BIG question is WHEN..... WHEN.....
> 
> I already have someone interested in my 10min old CD7100....


I believe 6spdcoupe said a couple of weeks.


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

kidwolf909 said:


> It does not have an individual L/R EQ. It's a 7-band PEQ in 4-speaker mode and an 11-band PEQ in 3-way mode. No left and right independent. The owners manual is on Eclipse's website here: http://www.eclipse-web.com/download/manual/cd7200mkII_e/audio/index.html
> 
> Is PEQ better than GEQ for adjustments?


thanks for that. makes the decision very easy now.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

jj_diamond said:


> thanks for that. makes the decision very easy now.


Meaning you're going for the Eclipse?

I'm beginning to think, just get the 880 w/ adapter and be done since it's just a swap of head unit and not rewiring. But if the Eclipse is gonna be a lot better, which on paper it seems, then I dunno what to do lol... I wanna just cash out of mine and wait, but I need a pioneer cheap replacement to throw in there to hold me over...or something.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm seriously considering selling my CD7000 with the GPS and my spare changer.

This new deck is more reminiscent of the older top model HU's from ECLIPSES heyday.

As for NAV, IMO the hands down BEST NAV system I've ever used was the old ECLIPSE 9002/9902 combo along with my 5504/5506/5509 HU's. It was completely voice controlled and was coded and supported by Pronounced Technologies. The onlt drawback that I could see to it was that you couldn't listen to a CD while the NAV was active, since it was disk based. This was easily outweighed by the other features that this combo provided, such as: Voice control of all basic deck functions, the ability to (with an added relay) control up to 3 additional electric vehicle functions (trunk release, windows, locks.. you get it) answer your phone and talk through the GPS mic and hear it through your system.

Best part of all this, was that you had full turn by turn NAV. 

WITHOUT EVER TAKING YOUR EYES OFF THE ROAD.

I personally HATE my CD7000 simply because of it's interface. You'd figure with the amount of screen real-estate available, they wold have made better use of it. At least in regards to displaying tracks and titles. The iPod interface is deplorable, as is the file navigation for mp3 disks.

I will say however, that the sound processing (EQ/DSP) is as previously mentioned VERY FLEXIBLE. the T/A is nice and the PEQ is great. The ability to adjust bands that immediately follow eachother and not being limited to an up to 4 frequency gap between bands (like the ALPINE units) is incredibly useful. Especially if you have multiple frequencies that need adjustment that are close.

Just my .02

-Mario


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

The interface will most likely remain the same which is poop if you ask me.

I would take the 800prs over the eclipse hands down.


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

kidwolf909 said:


> *Meaning you're going for the Eclipse?*
> 
> I'm beginning to think, just get the 880 w/ adapter and be done since it's just a swap of head unit and not rewiring. But if the Eclipse is gonna be a lot better, which on paper it seems, then I dunno what to do lol... I wanna just cash out of mine and wait, but I need a pioneer cheap replacement to throw in there to hold me over...or something.


negative. i really don't see the point changing from the 9887 to that Eclipse. the 11 band PEQ would be nicer than the 5 band on the alpine. but the lack of l/r adjustment on the 9887 is just about the only feature i don't like about it. The Eclipse is probably better sounding. but to me it's not worth the extra $$. i rather spend that extra $$ on a higher SQ HU. if thast makes any sense.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't know which 9887 you have , or what functions of l/r you're looking for but the 9887 can do l/r level control and seperate crossover points per each speaker.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Don't mean to be negative, but kind of glad there is no consensus the 880 is not good. I am planning on going to one this spring and really wish I could find one for $100.

IMHO I hate amps in HUs. I have only used one once under special conditions involving limited time and the car that made it too difficult. I put a powered tube sub in and it was usable. You can buy an amp for $20-30 that will run a high side easy, I would never use 17wrms of HU power. I just saw a 125rmsx2 at 4ohms pioneer go for $30 shipped. I shake my head every time I pull a cd out of a HU and it is toasty warm from that worthless amp and its power draw in there you can rarely turn off.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

sqshoestring said:


> Don't mean to be negative, but kind of glad there is no consensus the 880 is not good. I am planning on going to one this spring and really wish I could find one for $100.
> 
> IMHO I hate amps in HUs. I have only used one once under special conditions involving limited time and the car that made it too difficult. I put a powered tube sub in and it was usable. You can buy an amp for $20-30 that will run a high side easy, I would never use 17wrms of HU power. I just saw a 125rmsx2 at 4ohms pioneer go for $30 shipped. I shake my head every time I pull a cd out of a HU and it is toasty warm from that worthless amp and its power draw in there you can rarely turn off.


You can turn off the amp on the 880 and 800. However, it's nice to know that Eclipse had all that extra room inside the CD7200 because there's NO amp included at all. So more sound quality goodies, you would expect. 

But I heard something about the previous gen, CD7100, being a B*tch to install, why is that?


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Because of the stupid design of the moto face.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

nismos14 said:


> Because of the stupid design of the moto face.


Does the 7200 have a different design though? Or does it look the same from pictures?

The 880 is a pretty darn good unit right? I'm thinking about just doing a clean swap to that and being done with it, but I'll always be like "what if" I had gotten the 7200... I despise these companies, taking TOO LONG to release to market!!!


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

nismos14 said:


> I don't know which 9887 you have , or what functions of l/r you're looking for but the 9887 can do l/r level control and seperate crossover points per each speaker.


your 9887 does l/r EQ?


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

kidwolf909 said:


> Does the 7200 have a different design though? Or does it look the same from pictures?
> 
> The 880 is a pretty darn good unit right? I'm thinking about just doing a clean swap to that and being done with it, but I'll always be like "what if" I had gotten the 7200... I despise these companies, taking TOO LONG to release to market!!!


It looks the same from pics. THe 880 is a great deck.



jj_diamond said:


> your 9887 does l/r EQ?


AW no, I must have read wrong. Btw I like the sound from my 9887 > than both the 880 and 7100, right out of the box.


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

nismos14 said:


> AW no, I must have read wrong. Btw I like the sound from my 9887 > than both the 880 and 7100, right out of the box.


good to know. i've read numerous reviews comparing the 9887/880 and even had a thread about them. i don't think i've ever read a comparison between the two as far as SQ goes.

did mean to veer off the OP. sorry.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Did you read this one? http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22606

/shameless plug


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah, i forgot you talked briefly about the SQ between them. Eclipse has always had better SQ than Alpine. it would have a better selling point for me if the 7200 had l/r EQ. no doubt. but it looks like it will be a nice HU nonetheless.


----------



## Sex Cells (Jul 21, 2007)

Let me just look into my crystal ball...


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

nismos14 said:


> It looks the same from pics. THe 880 is a great deck.
> 
> 
> 
> AW no, I must have read wrong. Btw I like the sound from my 9887 > than both the 880 and 7100, right out of the box.


Unfortunately, if I'm going to buy into another company (like Alpine's 9887), the unit is gonna HAVE to offer USB built in, I'm not gonna buy Alpine's $100 adapter and their unit. And on top of that, Alpine's Imprint tech sounds neat and all, but there's no way I'm spending $500 more to use a system that is pretty much built in and included with the Eclipse.

If it weren't for the presumably crappy interface on the Eclipse and the fact that we just don't know yet if the sound is up to par, I'd be all over it. It's pretty much my dream head unit with everything I want. But I don't know how long I can wait :-\

I'm gonna see if I can try to get Pioneer to give me a break on the CD-UB100 to go along with an 880 and see what happens.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey by the way guys, do the harnesses from most of these companies work for eachother? I was worried I'd have to rewire my harness in the dash if I went with a brand not Pioneer, but the back of all of their units and the harnesses they use all appear the exact same with 2 rows of 7 and 1 column of 2 outlying pins. 

Would it just be a straight swap between brands?


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Nope, you have to rewire it. Even within brands you have to rewire. For instance, if you had a Pioneer 6900 and step up the PRS 880, they use different harnesses.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Vestax said:


> Nope, you have to rewire it. Even within brands you have to rewire. For instance, if you had a Pioneer 6900 and step up the PRS 880, they use different harnesses.


Really?!? Tcguy went from a 7800Mp to an 880 and it was a direct swap...

I thought I'd be able to do the same


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

kidwolf909 said:


> Hey by the way guys, do the harnesses from most of these companies work for eachother? I was worried I'd have to rewire my harness in the dash if I went with a brand not Pioneer, but the back of all of their units and the harnesses they use all appear the exact same with 2 rows of 7 and 1 column of 2 outlying pins.
> 
> Would it just be a straight swap between brands?


When you say "most of these companies" we assume you're talking about harnesses between alpine/pioneer/eclipse. If you are talking about within brand, some are the same some are not. The 880prs has a seperate pigtail for the rca's, I don't think the 7800 does, and I don't think the 9800bt does either.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

nismos14 said:


> When you say "most of these companies" we assume you're talking about harnesses between alpine/pioneer/eclipse. If you are talking about within brand, some are the same some are not. The 880prs has a seperate pigtail for the rca's, I don't think the 7800 does, and I don't think the 9800bt does either.


Do a search for pioneer parts on google. They sell all the harnesses, so do a search for the model, then go to the harness. They have a drop down that shows what radios the harness is compatible with.

Juan


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

OldOneEye said:


> Do a search for pioneer parts on google. They sell all the harnesses, so do a search for the model, then go to the harness. They have a drop down that shows what radios the harness is compatible with.
> 
> Juan


Wow thanks man! That helped a lot! 

Unfortunately, it helped me in a negative way because the 6900's harness does not fit the 880  The 7800mp does fit the 880, so that's why tcguy made that swap without an issue. 

So now it looks like any unit I go with, I need to rewire. So I may as well just take the refund and wait for the CD7200 to at least check it out. I might pick up a quick replacement model though that will fit my harness just to hold me over for a while.

Damn.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Keepin this fresh, hoping for updates bump...


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

check caraudiomart on fleabay.. naturally... They were the first to post a PXE-H650.. Got one listed now... sorry I'll bet someone will be mad at me for this. Go get it boys!  I wish I could.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Babs said:


> check caraudiomart on fleabay.. naturally... They were the first to post a PXE-H650.. Got one listed now... sorry I'll bet someone will be mad at me for this. Go get it boys!  I wish I could.


I find nothing.. not even car the store name, when searching.. ?? Link?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I find nothing.. not even car the store name, when searching.. ?? Link?


Here ya go...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160213619468&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Babs said:


> Here ya go...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160213619468&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


OOOO THEY DO HAVE IT! 

I am really tempted! Damnit man... I was just gonna get the 880PRS and be happy  lol


----------



## zero7404 (Jan 31, 2008)

why are you even deciding to go eclipse in the first place ? sorry to put it that way, but eclipse has a proven track record for being "stubborn".

the last 3 years worth of 1 and 2 DIN decks they've produced havent really been able to keep up with the times. also, that really "loveable" face swing mechanism was only necessary because of where they placed the memory stick ports on the cd5000/7000. after that feature went away, you can see that eclipse decided to spend 0 dollars and 0 cents to develop a less intrusive and bothersome design so that yours and mine installations can be simple and no brainers.

and that stupid chrome knob and buttons in the middle has grown on all their units like some kind of fungus. you need to be stopped just to operate the deck properly....

i have mixed feelings about eclipse and i told them all about it too. had the cd7000 for 2 years now and finally decided that it had to go, can't deal with it anymore. thank God....


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I still like Eclipse but the newer stuff is not as appealing. If getting a Eclipse I would prefer to have a 8053, 8443, 8455 over the newer stuff. Kind of like the Alpine 9835 over the current stuff.

The 880 is an ok deck, one I had worked fine no issues but so many people have had issues.

Its which one is has lesser of the two evils, the Eclipse or 880.IMO Still bang for the buck goes to the 880.IMO


----------



## rhombus (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm considering upgrading my 8454 to the new 7200 mkII to gain features (BT w/ mute, steering wheel controls, USB flash, detachable + ESN, E-iServ, sat radio control, etc.) without sacrificing SQ. Does anybody know whether this deck is backward compatible with the SIR-ECL1 Sirius satellite radio tuner?

P.S. - Thanks for the link to the Owners Manual. I didn't find an answer to my sat question, but it made me drool a bit...


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

If you want a good USB, stay the heck away from Eclipse. Their usb input had so many noise issues, can someone say snap crackle pop? Mine made all kinds of noises through my tweeters, couldn't even use the usb. The replacement I got under warranty did the same thing.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

kidwolf909 said:


> I can get the 880 for $100 and buy a USB adapter for it and be done.


I'll pay 100 bucks. Where is this?


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> I'll pay 100 bucks. Where is this?


Me too lol!


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

nismos14 said:


> Me too lol!


Haha, it's an exchange with Pioneer tat they offered for falsely advertising my 6900UB. I can either pay $110 + tax + shipping for the 880 and return my unit to them, or I can have them refund me $230, send my unit back, and buy the 880 from Sonic Electronix or something. That's probably the way I'll go so I'm not out of a head unit for like 3 weeks.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Keeping this fresh, and trying to decide to pull the trigger on one... I'm planning on using the USB for a HD... 

Anyone notice in that Ebay listing it says it's got an on-board amp?


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Keeping this fresh, and trying to decide to pull the trigger on one... I'm planning on using the USB for a HD...
> 
> Anyone notice in that Ebay listing it says it's got an on-board amp?


Yea, that's weird. 

"built-in MOSFET amplifier (50 watts peak x 4 channels)"


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Keeping this fresh, and trying to decide to pull the trigger on one... I'm planning on using the USB for a HD...
> 
> Anyone notice in that Ebay listing it says it's got an on-board amp?


Strange...the USB is actually my main reason against the CD7200 because the previous generation had SO much crackling and noise in the USB connection that it made it worthless anyway. I'm probably just going with the 880 + CD-UB100.


----------

